# New 2020 MD Chesepeake Bay Rockfish regs.



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

All of April is *CLOSED* to fish Striped Bass. 

The bay and all it's tributaries,* this includes C&R*


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

CYT said:


> All of April is *CLOSED* to fish Striped Bass.
> 
> The bay and all it's tributaries,* this includes C&R*


Correct. Cannot target them anywhere in the Bay even for C&R.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

TunaFish said:


> Correct. Cannot target them anywhere in the Bay even for C&R.


:beer:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CYT said:


> All of April is *CLOSED* to fish Striped Bass.
> 
> The bay and all it's tributaries,* this includes C&R*


I'd like to see the Striped Bass season closed for the rest of the year. Time to target blue catfish and snake heads. Besides, they fight and taste better than stripe bass.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

catman said:


> I'd like to see the Striped Bass season closed for the rest of the year. Time to target blue catfish and snake heads. Besides, they fight and taste better than stripe bass.


I agree 100% with you. Close it for the year. Sad part is some googans would hate it, they wouldn't care about the long term affect as long as they have there trophy season. I ain't eaten no snake head. Blue cats ,I would try them. Tight lines.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

catman said:


> I'd like to see the Striped Bass season closed for the rest of the year. Time to target blue catfish and snake heads. Besides, they fight and taste better than stripe bass.


I wouldn't eat anything out of the Chesapeake except for Rock....since they are a migratory species.

No Blue cats, Flatheads, White perch and Snakes for me.

Stay safe out there Marylander's!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CYT said:


> I wouldn't eat anything out of the Chesapeake except for Rock....since they are a migratory species.
> 
> No Blue cats, Flatheads, White perch and Snakes for me.
> 
> Stay safe out there Marylander's!


Love me some blue cat fillets.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

:fishing::beer:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Cant help it if a rock eats my blue cat bait🤩. Don't turn up your nose at snake heads they taste very good.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

surfnsam said:


> Cant help it if a rock eats my blue cat bait🤩.


Don't you just hate it when that happens.


----------



## beechtym (Dec 28, 2014)

Bout damn time. Been closed in Va for long time.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

surfnsam said:


> Cant help it if a rock eats my blue cat bait🤩. Don't turn up your nose at snake heads they taste very good.


That's what everyone tells me.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

CYT said:


> I wouldn't eat anything out of the Chesapeake except for Rock....since they are a migratory species.No Blue cats, Flatheads, White perch and Snakes for me.
> 
> Stay safe out there Marylander's!


Au contraire, mon ami.
The ONLY migratory rockfish are those over 15 lbs!
All others under 15 lbs are resident fish spawned in the Choptank, Chester, or Nanticoke rivers.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Gnatman said:


> CYT said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't eat anything out of the Chesapeake except for Rock....since they are a migratory species.No Blue cats, Flatheads, White perch and Snakes for me.
> ...


typically shellfish are the ones you have to worry about. If it's too polluted for oysters fin fish are almost always still ok to eat. I personally don't care to eat anything that comes from non moving water, such as ponds. Even then it's more because I feel the fish gets an algae taste. Anything toxic enough to harm you will harm the fish first.


----------

